# FS: Eheim 2260 + Free Pro 2080



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an Eheim 2260 for sale. Has no media in it.

You will also get a Pro 2080 for free. It just needs a part replaced. I was selling it att first but decided just to throw in it for free to anyone who buys the 2260.

Filters are at a buddy's place in Richmond now.

Asking $250CAN


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

what part is required for the 2260 ? I have one that needs parts as well . Might be able to swing a deal.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

The 2260 works fine. Its the 2080 that needs a part


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So you have all the intake and outlet pieces...as well as the drain cock on the bottom? Very interested if you do have everything....whats missing on the other one?


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah all connections are there. Suctions cups too although not sure how well the suction cups will still work. 

the return for the pro 2080 broke. I highlighted the part it needs. But no guarantees on it so that's why it's free when you buy the 2260


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Wow, this is one stellar deal!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

I would think so too but no one is taking them so far.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it up again


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

If they're still available next Friday ill take them (payday) haha.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd you for the filters


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

still available


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Filters are still available


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

still available


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

No doubt they are still available.....Guess I wont be looking at them tonight if it "works out " Thanks for the negative I trader rating . At least I had reasons for not showing up and did call . You need to have your head examined.
Have a great day!

sheesh some people !


----------

